# Has weight training changed your clothes size?



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I joined a fun gym two months ago. I'm doing all sorts of stuff I've never done: boxing (which is wonderful), plyometrics, intervals, and big weights. I've learned to clean and jerk, hit a sled, and all sorts of other stuff.

My thighs are getting much bigger. I mentioned this to my trainer. He said, "just wait until your suits don't fit any more."

Uh, oh.

I have a lot of nice clothes that may be hard to let out at the shoulders. 

Has anyone at AAAC had this problem?

Matthew


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Past four years I put in 20+ hours a week of training for a college football team. I doubt your changes will be as severe as mine, but let me tell you to go ahead and get used to more classic cuts in your clothes. 
Your thighs and glutes will see the most gain so you'll probably want to stick with straight leg, non-slim-fit pants. You might even have to consider pleats, if you're like me and consistently split every pair of pants you own. If you do, try to go with forward pleats as they'll reduce the blousing effect that can make you look sloppy. 
I doubt recreational lifting would do this, but at my fittest I was a drop-12, maybe a drop-14 (52-40 or 38). At those measurements, your only options are suit seperates or MTM/bespoke. 
Finally, get used to slim fit shirts fitting like traditional fit. Only way I could find a 17.5 or 18 inch neck without a waist nearly double mine. 
If you have very high armholes and slim sleeves, you may also have trouble with your delts growing, but probably not. 
Will your changes be this severe? Almost certainly not. Just trying to give you an example of an extreme result of training so you know the "worst" case scenario. If your pants are slim fitting already you may have trouble. If not, they should be fine. Either way, be prepared to get on very good terms with your tailor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

This is may be a useful response. During a lifetime of martial arts and weight training, my sizes have not changed at all. In my 60's, I am the same weight and shape as in my 20's. I mention this because if you continue to train, you will encounter issues of "athletic" fit that some here already face. Wide shoulders and back, thick arms and a small waist are fun to have, but devilish to fit. The extra effort, of course, is worth it. And, FWIW, read _Body by Science, _by Doug McGuff, MD. Trainers may not know or like it, because it leaves them with little to do, but I converted to his consolidated program some years ago and have enjoyed only success with it. Good luck.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've involved myself in weight training for over 40 years. The large muscles in your upper legs respond to and show the results of such involvement much more quickly and easily than will your upper body...at least that has been my experience. Your trousers will no longer fit you, long before the shoulders of your jackets become a problem. However, as your body responds to your exercise efforts, prepare yourself for the cost of alterations. For as was said in the film Field of Dreams(LOL), "build it and they will come!" Good luck with your fitness regimen.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I gained 45 lbs from weight training. I still wear the same polo shirts and pants, but I just filled them out better. What gives me trouble is button-up shirts. The broad shoulders and chest but slim waist is a problem. A good tailor will fix that problem, but I often just deal with the billowing.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

Folks here mentioned a lot of good things, and I tend to agree. A couple of things to keep in mind.

1. Your body will respond differently than all others. My legs and arms put on mass like no ones business, but my back and chest are generally slower to grow. Others are different.
2. If you do strength specific workouts you will gain some muscle size, but not as much as a hypertrophy specific workout or a more balanced workout.
3. Gaining muscle comes from lifting weights. Losing waist size (and other fat) is 99.3% diet.
4. You will make gains much more easily when you are a beginner. As you train more, and grow more, the curve flattens significantly.

--Me


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

TradThrifter said:


> I gained 45 lbs from weight training. I still wear the same polo shirts and pants, but I just filled them out better. What gives me trouble is button-up shirts. The broad shoulders and chest but slim waist is a problem. A good tailor will fix that problem, but I often just deal with the billowing.


That is my problem. I wear a 46R suit because of shoulders, but a 32 - 34 waist (depending on how careful I'm eating and the manufacturer of the pants). My coats need to be taken in A LOT around the waist, because most 46Rs seem to be created for fat people. Same thing with shirts. I'm a 17 neck, and most shirts, even the slim fit ones, billow a lot.

--Me


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

kravi said:


> Folks here mentioned a lot of good things, and I tend to agree. A couple of things to keep in mind.
> 
> 1. Your body will respond differently than all others. My legs and arms put on mass like no ones business, but my back and chest are generally slower to grow. Others are different.
> 2. If you do strength specific workouts you will gain some muscle size, but not as much as a hypertrophy specific workout or a more balanced workout.
> ...


All true and important.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

kravi said:


> because most 46Rs seem to be created for fat people.


Dude... I resemble that remark.:frown:


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it's important to look at your fitness goals with regards to how much/little regard you want to place on your clothes (and how they fit). If you start scratching the surface of what's currently portrayed as "exercise science" you'll discover that there are a myriad of belief camps in what kinds of exercise result in what sorts of body physique changes, i.e. what exercises promote muscular growth (like your example with your legs) versus tone (the Ironman championships were in Kona this past weekend, if you look on their website you won't find a lot of Incredible Hulk - kind of specimens, but hard to argue they're not exceedingly "fit").

For me, I'll admit that vanity has a part to do with my exercise goals, but my first goal is having enough strength and stamina to do what I want to do, then to try my best to be healthy enough to be around for my kids as they get older. The fashion impact for me has been modest alterations to suits (but I have to go MTM or bespoke now - not the worst tradeoff!), but honestly, it does factor into what types of exercises I do, which essentially has body "shaping" a factor in my exercise regimen.

I would my 2 cents to the exercise hocus pocus by saying that lifting heavy weights in not always associated with muscular hypertrophy. What you describe (sounds like a Crossfit or boot camp style workout) IMO is usually associated with developing strength and tone (at long as you keep the diet in check) rather than NFL-style muscle growth, but as they say in many walks of life, "your results may differ!".


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

medhat said:


> I would my 2 cents to the exercise hocus pocus by saying that lifting heavy weights in not always associated with muscular hypertrophy. What you describe (sounds like a Crossfit or boot camp style workout) IMO is usually associated with developing strength and tone (at long as you keep the diet in check) rather than NFL-style muscle growth, but as they say in many walks of life, "your results may differ!".


I agree 100%. Lifting heavy weights is always associated with getting stronger, but how you lift determines whether you'll be focused more on strength or hypertrophy (and granted, it is all a pretty grey area). If you look at crossfitters, the men are not big. They are muscular and athletic, but they can still lift a good amount of weight - crossfit focuses mostly on metcon. If you look at bodybuilders, they may not have the same 1RM as a power lifter, but their muscles are likely to be much bigger (even amongst natties).

I'd figure out why you want to lift AND how you want to look, and only then start sweating the clothing angle  Also, wait until your first year of lifting is up as well, to make sure it is something you will keep on doing.

For example, I'm in perpetual maintenance mode now. I like the amount of muscle I have, and I'm ok with my strength. While I'm working gently to get stronger, it is no longer a driving imperative as I'm comfortable where I am. And yes, I still have a dickens of a time getting clothes to fit me 

--Me


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I echo others here that once your measurements exceed norms (for any reason) it's best to gravitate toward classic fits. I'm a modest 40R, 31" waist, with 16" collar/biceps/calf and 24" thighs from biking. Though by no means a bodybuilder's physique, I've still never felt comfortable in today's low-waisted, slim arm/leg look. It seems to me such a look will just look bad on anyone who's receiving proper nourishment.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

kravi said:


> That is my problem. I wear a 46R suit because of shoulders, but a 32 - 34 waist (depending on how careful I'm eating and the manufacturer of the pants). My coats need to be taken in A LOT around the waist, because most 46Rs seem to be created for fat people. Same thing with shirts. I'm a 17 neck, and most shirts, even the slim fit ones, billow a lot.
> 
> --Me


You're my twin size-wise. Almost all my clothing is MTM now after multiple failed experiments in finding a RTW fit.

@OP MTM is the way to go once you start drifting towards Adonis ratios.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

M Go Crimson said:


> You're my twin size-wise. Almost all my clothing is MTM now after multiple failed experiments in finding a RTW fit.
> 
> @OP MTM is the way to go once you start drifting towards Adonis ratios.





kravi said:


> That is my problem. I wear a 46R suit because of shoulders, but a 32 - 34 waist (depending on how careful I'm eating and the manufacturer of the pants). My coats need to be taken in A LOT around the waist, because most 46Rs seem to be created for fat people. Same thing with shirts. I'm a 17 neck, and most shirts, even the slim fit ones, billow a lot.
> 
> --Me


If y'all don't mind buying used clothes, you should check out this guy: https://bit.ly/1hRHr7g
He's selling seven 46r 33/30 suits, for around $45 starting bid. I've bought several blazers and suits from him and been highly pleased with the results each time.

Edit: sorry, the link didn't really work. I was trying to copy/paste on my phone. Here's a better one: https://www.ebay.com/sch/Suits-/300...19&_dcat=3001&rt=nc&_pppn=r1&Jacket%20Size=46

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

I have always tried to work out on a daily basis. I have lessened my weight lifting because I don't want to add muscle and instead maintain what I have.


----------



## PreppyBoy (Jan 1, 2005)

Ματθαῖος said:


> Has anyone at AAAC had this problem?
> 
> Matthew


I've encountered such a dilemma around 15 years ago. My body reacts quickly to weights and, with the over training I like to do&#8230;

It is best to take long breaks from the gym if you notice your traps or triceps seeping through your jacket. I've told many in the gym I do not want to get big for I wear suits. Those I mentioned this to, thought I was crazy. Of course, they don't wear suits so they do not understand.


----------



## MikeO (Feb 6, 2009)

PreppyBoy said:


> I've encountered such a dilemma around 15 years ago. My body reacts quickly to weights and, with the over training I like to do&#8230;
> 
> It is best to take long breaks from the gym if you notice your traps or triceps seeping through your jacket. I've told many in the gym I do not want to get big for I wear suits. Those I mentioned this to, thought I was crazy. Of course, they don't wear suits so they do not understand.


While I appreciate everyone's bodies react differently, you should be able to do high rep low weight exercises without this being a problem. Obviously, this could clash with any strength goals you might have...

I stopped lifting heavy when I found it was all but impossible to find trousers that would fit my legs without going to a waist measurement that was comically oversized. In retrospect, I suppose a large and tall shop might have been able to help, though the ratio might have still been a problem.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Shortly before I went to Oxford, I inherited about a dozen suits from a wealthy relative who was fairly close to my size. My mother had them tailored to fit me. They were a good fit in my first year, when I weighed somewhere in the 180s, as I recall. The summer after my first year I attended the summer session of the American School at Athens. While in Greece, I contracted a nasty case of dysentery and returned to Oxford weighing a gaunt 165 pounds at a height of 6'3". About the first thing I did was buy a pair of adjustable dumbbells and buy protein supplements and began training hard. By the time term began a couple months later, friends marveled at the transformation. "So it really works," one remarked. I was then up to about 200 pounds. My clothes were obviously fitting tighter, and within a comparatively few years, my massive thighs had worn out the trousers on all the suits. By that time I was about 220, and my weight has fluctuated around that point the rest of my life. This was all many years ago. I never had a problem with shirt sizing as long as I kept my neck size at 17 1/2. For awhile I did neck exercises and got my neck up to a size 18. The selections in that size were minimal and the shirts looked like they had been made by Omar the Tentmaker! I was able to get by with ready-to-wear clothing much of my life, but when I turned to getting custom-made jackets and suits, there was no looking back!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I do excersize sometimes by walking a lot and it's definitely changed my clothes size. I feel when I get into my clothes that they're not as tight as I used to have them on. In a way I feel I'm shrinking. Maybe it's the pants or maybe the belt is just too loose.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I will be 60 years-old this summer and work out about five times a week. My workout is strictly for tone and maintenance, as I have no need to gain mass, even muscle mass, at this stage of life. What I've found is that, despite a gain or loss of about five pounds seasonally, my clothes continue to fit. They just vary from a little loose to a little tight. I have my clothes altered with that in mind. And, at sixty, I don't want anything that is too tailored - that has the look of "trying too hard." So, my advice is too figure out what type of physique works best for you and your lifestyle, get there, and then stay there.


----------



## PreppyBoy (Jan 1, 2005)

MikeO said:


> While I appreciate everyone's bodies react differently, you should be able to do high rep low weight exercises without this being a problem. Obviously, this could clash with any strength goals you might have...


My body type is Mesomorph. Mesomorphs should not do high reps low weight for they will lose too much pounds. Mesomorphs can drop the weight and continue with the same reps if he/she is satisfied with his/her size. Mesomorphs are naturally muscular which, would fall under the "Athletic Cut" of a suit.

Taking a few months off usually is the best bet as muscle memory comes into play, in order to get back into the momentum if, you have trained for years.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a lot of good advice above, but most important, don't rush into anything. You may level off in your progress, make huge gains, or decide to discontinue training and lose size. As mentioned, the type of training and your genetics will dictate your results.

I competed for 15 years and started in the 82.5 (181+ lbs) weight class and ended up in the 110kg (242+lbs) class with all the out of proportion measurements you can imagine. 

I see you are doing clean & jerks. Crossfit?


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, everybody, for all the replies. I'm very happy to get so much feedback.

I'm noticing it in my thighs. I think it will be a while before I really need to do something different with my jackets. But trousers might be more pressing.



Olifter said:


> I see you are doing clean & jerks. Crossfit?


No, just a local gym, but I imagine it's similar.

Thanks, again!

Matthew


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

O lifts are rockin'! I don't do them nearly as much as a should (focus more on strength training), but they are fun and good for you!

--Me


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

My experience has been similar to some above in terms of upper and lower body changes. About two years ago I started thinking more seriously about making my workout more effective and what I found was that I got a bit bigger everywhere, but my legs and butt saw the greatest increase. To put it a different way, my pants no longer fit and alterations won't make them big enough. My jackets, however, still fit, albeit a bit tight, and would fit fine with minor alterations. Shirts and sweaters had to go up a size, jeans two. I either need a larger size in pants if I wear them at my hip (due to thicker glutes/quads) or an expanded leg/rear for higher waisted trousers.

Ultimately I've switched to mostly circuit training in the last couple months, since it's both weights and cardio and I get fewer aches and pains than when doing heavier weights. However I will say that in the last year I really haven't gained much more size even though I've kept working out.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

M Go Crimson said:


> You're my twin size-wise. Almost all my clothing is MTM now after multiple failed experiments in finding a RTW fit.
> 
> @OP MTM is the way to go once you start drifting towards Adonis ratios.


But it is very hard to find good MTM for discernibly less money than good bespoke (at least that's the case in the Tri State Area where I live). I would just buy good bespoke since in the Tri State Area, a 2-piece suit it can be had for as little as $1,300 (as little as $1,400-1,500 with the better and best fabrics).

For a 4-piece suit (jacket, vest and 2 similar or identical pairs of pants), good bespoke can be had for as little as $1,950 ($2,100-2,250 with the better and best fabrics) in the Tri State Area. The only way I would buy any kind of custom suit (be it MTO, MTM or bespoke) is with 4-pieces as I just described-made out of the better or best fabric, no less.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

My workouts come from _Y__ou Are Your Own Gym_, and some posters of fitball and medicine ball exercises hanging in my basement. So no weightlifting right now, but my waist size decreased enough, and my legs muscled up from lunges and kicks (I started doing martial arts 6 years ago), that I had to get new clothes. Qualification: none of those clothes fit me that well to begin with. Helpful hint: the current "slim fit" may not fit you if you have a muscular behind. Page through an issue of GQ and tell me if any of those guys look like they lift. I let a salesmen at the local BB store flatter me into getting Clark-cut brushed twills without trying to move around in them. I figured out my mistake when I got home. I may have to get a size up and have the waist taken in, or live with some slight bagginess (they're casual pants, after all, not bicycling shorts), or look at pleated pants.

At 52, I'm getting my first suit in 30 years: bespoke. I would like one perfect thing as a benchmark. Please wish me luck!


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I put on a bunch of muscles about 15 years ago, and it dramatically changed how I had to shop for clothes. Custom or MTM becomes more necessary as your body further deviates from the standard that OTR is designed for. 

Pants are probably the most difficult wardrobe item to address as you gain muscles. It's not the shear size of your thighs and glutes that causes the problem so much as it is their size relative to your waist. A skilled tailor is very helpful.

Enjoy the process if you are going to take it that far, but note that it will make dressing yourself a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been lifting for about 14 years now. I don't know what your workout routine is, but light weights will not bulk you up too much, especially if you're doing a good amount of cardio and restricting your diet. You may put on some muscle but it doesn't sound like you're lifting like a bodybuilder. Keep your weight and reps low and you should be fine

As for clothes, mtm shirts have worked great for me, and have kept the shirt billowing to a minimum. I also have a tailor I trust who can fix my pants. Slim fit is out but tailored fit works perfectly


----------

